# Wondering about pregnancy while BFing



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

My DD is 11 months old and we're breastfeeding. She still nurses on request around the clock and we co-sleep. She doesn't use a paci and eats very little in the way of solid foods.

That said, I've been getting what I think might be pregnancy symptoms the past week or so - very sore nipples, nausea, fatigue (went to bed at 8pm last night), and increased hunger. My shorts are also getting snug but the scale hasn't moved - don't think I've gained weight.

I took a First Response test a few minutes ago and it came back negative. It wasn't first morning urine, but I've read that those tests are really pretty accurate.

Is it possible to get a false negative because I'm lactating?

There is another test in the box so I'm going to give it a try again in the morning.

I have no idea how far along I'd be since my DH and I haven't been tracking our intimate moments and I haven't had a period yet.

--Kari


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I don't know about getting a false negative, but my son was nursing 12 times a day including at night where we co-slept (he still is nursing), and he's now 20 months old and I'm 9 months pregnant... :LOL

It could still be pretty early in the pregnancy though...if nothing else, give it another week or two and try again...


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

Breastfeeding will not cause a false negative. It could, like pp said, be too early though. I'd give it a bit and test again. Odds are if you haven't had your period yet, you're probably not pregnant. But it does happen! Hope it turns out the way you want it too!


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merrick*
Odds are if you haven't had your period yet, you're probably not pregnant.

He he...not in my world! Three of my friends have, in the past year or so, gotten pregnant w/o PP AF.

You might be "phantom cycling." I had phantom cycles for several months before I got PP AF about 15 months after my youngest. Your hormones might be moving and trying to start cycling, but haven't quite tipped the scales where there'd be enough to cause ovulation or a period. So estrogen just rises, but not quite high enough, and falls, and rises, etc., until there's enough to make something happen.

Good luck! I hope you get the answer you want!


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I tested again this AM with FMU and got another negative. I'm inclined to believe that I'm truly not pregnant.

I'm disappointed, but perhaps it's best to give DD a bit more of her mama's attention without a younger sibling.

--Kari


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

Aww, I'm sorry mama. Glad you have a positive attitude about it though.


----------

